# NGD: Custom Shop 7-String Dean RC7 "Ultra Violet" Quilt



## zimbloth (Jan 9, 2014)

And then there were three...

I ordered this puppy for myself back in September and to my delight it just rolled in. Once again, I could not be happier with it! It plays like a dream, looks gorgeous, and sounds amazing. Many of you have seen my other two in my collection (Aqua Quilt and Green Xenocide) from previous NGD threads. These are definitely my 3 favorite guitars in my arsenal along with my baritone PRS. I cant wait to start using this live, as my other 2 have been killing it for me so far.

This one features a 5pc Mahogany/Paduak ultra-thin neck, Mahogany body, Ebony fingerboard with no RC inlays, Luminescent side dots, 16" fingerboard radius, single DiMarzio Blaze pickup in the bridge for now, a Floyd Rose Pro 7 bridge, which differs from my others with the OFR7, and of course a stunning 5A quilted maple top with a custom Violet stain they did for me with matching headstock. I f'in love this thing 

*PROS*: As with my other 2, best playing 7-strings ive played. Visually and sonically perfect. Setup also spot on.

*CONS*: I didnt actually know I was getting a FR Pro instead of the OFR, but I can have an OFR installed if I want so its cool. So far the FR Pro seems fine but I've never tried one before as all my other RC7s have the OFR. 

On to the pics...


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 9, 2014)

Stunning! HNGD!


----------



## mphsc (Jan 9, 2014)

Damn it man. That's really classy & ERRR all at the same time. Nice speckage, congrats.


----------



## rifftrauma (Jan 9, 2014)

That is a wicked finish....had to put on my sunglasses....HNGD!


----------



## ikarus (Jan 9, 2014)

INSANE!!! you must like that Dean RC guitar a lot.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 9, 2014)

ikarus said:


> INSANE!!! you must like that Dean RC guitar a lot.



Yeah you could say that!  It was an easy choice for me. I am an Ibanez guy and still own several of those. These play like that but IMO even better, and have more options. So for me its the perfect scenario.


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 9, 2014)

That might be the coolest finish I've ever seen.


----------



## Shredasaurus (Jan 9, 2014)

Dat Quilt...can we see its profile?


----------



## TylerRay (Jan 9, 2014)

Wicked, dude!


----------



## BusinessMan (Jan 9, 2014)

These deans that you keep showing us are insanely awesome. The tips are all really fantastic


----------



## Svava (Jan 9, 2014)

Happy NGD hombre xD


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 9, 2014)

jephjacques said:


> That might be the coolest finish I've ever seen.



I would have to agree. They followed the reference picture I sent nearly to perfection, but I wasn't expecting the subtle burst effect which is really badass.



BusinessMan said:


> These deans that you keep showing us are insanely awesome. The tips are all really fantastic



Thanks man.



Shredasaurus said:


> Dat Quilt...can we see its profile?



The neck profile? I will try to take another pic soon, however if you look at the photo of the back, you can see how it thins out after the 12th fret or so. Look at the reflections. Its like an old Ibanez Wizard neck but gets flatter as you go up vs fatter as you go up.


----------



## Heroin (Jan 9, 2014)

so slick, so classy. 

hngd 

you should take a family photo


----------



## ev_o (Jan 9, 2014)

Really sad that the production models switched from the pros to the ofr's. Ofr's dig into my wrist so bad. Your Dean's are look so killer!


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 9, 2014)

Wow, that's the best one yet!


----------



## fortisursus (Jan 9, 2014)

It glows! It's alive!


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 9, 2014)

Heroin said:


> so slick, so classy.
> 
> hngd
> 
> you should take a family photo



Great idea, I think I'll do that tomorrow 



ev_o said:


> Really sad that the production models switched from the pros to the ofr's. Ofr's dig into my wrist so bad. Your Dean's are look so killer!



There really are no production models, unless you mean the import RC7.


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn (Jan 9, 2014)

Nice guitar....
But that finish! 
That is a beautiful finish on that guitar, especially on the headstock, which I like a little more.


----------



## sell2792 (Jan 9, 2014)

So sexy... I honestly much prefer the FR Pro for the sake that it is low profile..


----------



## SandyRavage (Jan 9, 2014)

This color is incredible....was never a fan of these models until I saw some of the recent custom colors.....HNGD


----------



## Riffer Madness (Jan 9, 2014)

killer top. perfectly matched. theres a couple of lightning bolt patterns coming off the trem 

hngd


----------



## ev_o (Jan 9, 2014)

My bad! Was the first run of these guitars when they were released custom shop?


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jan 9, 2014)

if only it had a neck pickup :/


----------



## decreebass (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm not one for pink guitars, but that one's okay :wink:


----------



## Churchie777 (Jan 9, 2014)

Not a fan of Dean at all but god damnnnn that looks good , maple board and it would be perfection HNGD!


----------



## decreebass (Jan 9, 2014)

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> if only it had a neck pickup :/



Oh snap! I didn't even notice until I read that. It just dropped a position in my mind; right after my DC800 and the guitar I THOUGHT this was lol

I'm sure the bridge tones are killer though, but I needs me some squishy fat neck tones for Petrucci-esque solos 

EDIT: My neck tones must be like this:


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 9, 2014)

decreebass said:


> Oh snap! I didn't even notice until I read that. It just dropped a position in my mind; right after my DC800 and the guitar I THOUGHT this was lol
> 
> I'm sure the bridge tones are killer though, but I needs me some squishy fat neck tones for Petrucci-esque solos



Well the thing is its my custom guitar I designed, its not for sale, so it doesn't really matter that it only has a bridge pickup  I love neck pickups too but with this one just wanted a simple riff machine. My other 2 have neck pickups, so obviously they can do whatever


----------



## geofreesun (Jan 9, 2014)

omg! each new rc7 you get is better than the previous!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jan 9, 2014)

WOW!! 

That is absolutely stunning! You are a man of great taste, Nick!


----------



## NickS (Jan 9, 2014)

Riffer Madness said:


> killer top. perfectly matched. theres a couple of lightning bolt patterns coming off the trem
> 
> hngd


 


I agree, that is one of the most perfectly bookmatched tops I've ever seen. HNGD


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 9, 2014)

s_k_mullins said:


> WOW!!
> 
> That is absolutely stunning! You are a man of great taste, Nick!



Thanks bro


----------



## MYGFH (Jan 9, 2014)

Stunning!


----------



## timbucktu123 (Jan 10, 2014)

you should make an rc7 custom order form on your website so we can all take part in the fun


----------



## 7slinger (Jan 10, 2014)

like the finish. hngd


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Jan 10, 2014)

Beautiful! HNGD!


----------



## cronux (Jan 10, 2014)

this...this is perfection!

love every inch of it! HNGD!


----------



## Daf57 (Jan 10, 2014)

That purple is major eye candy!! Super cool, man, big congrats!!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jan 10, 2014)

Congrats and hngd! That is pure sex man!


----------



## HaloHat (Jan 10, 2014)

Dean needs to make sure they hold on to the person who did that finish 

ok, here is my "except for" lol. - Awesome as hell custom guiitar. Love the LoPro, nothing wrong with a bridge only p/u etc. And my "except for" is not pointed only at your totally wicked custom, but all custom guitars with the following disease -

PCCS - Plastic Control Cover Syndrome. 

I don't see how any shop, any builder, who takes the time to make such beautiful instruments can then screw on a couple of black plastic covers, stand back and go "done". I mean gawd damn make some polished or colored metal covers or at least paint the covers if you can't build the customer some half way decent matching wood covers.

My bringing this up on your NGD is a compliment btw. The guitar so awesome. The black plastic covers so cheap.


----------



## Santuzzo (Jan 10, 2014)

wow, that looks absolutely amazing! 

Congrats


----------



## Edika (Jan 10, 2014)

Best one of the three at the visual department, at least for me! Man you have great taste in guitars. Just to mention this, some solos sound better when played on the bridge pup. HNGD man, it's a beauty!


----------



## patata (Jan 10, 2014)

Sexay.
How can one get a CS dean?


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jan 10, 2014)

Wow!! My jaw dropped. Ultra cool guitar.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 10, 2014)

Lovely guitar!
HNGD!


----------



## Sdrizis89 (Jan 10, 2014)

Beautiful guitar! HNGD! Are you leaving the blaze or going pickup crazy?


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jan 10, 2014)

Nick, you have quite the habit of specing amazing looking guitars. Great work on this order, once again. Incredible! VERY HAPPY NGD!!!


----------



## mikernaut (Jan 10, 2014)

Absolutely love the color and quilt top. Makes me totally miss not having a crazy purple color guitar in my collection.

Congrats!


----------



## Gitte (Jan 10, 2014)

That finish is too gorgeous!! 
I am really liking this one pickup only thing. 
Gives the guitar an even cleaner look!!


----------



## Jarmake (Jan 10, 2014)

Holy hell! That's one mean pink monster you've got there mate... happy ngd!


----------



## Andless (Jan 10, 2014)

Sweet!

My next 7 needs a recessed floyd too.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 10, 2014)

Looks unreal dude!


----------



## Philip N (Jan 10, 2014)

Just when I thought Dean could not make a better looking guitar than your Aqua-Quilt one, this one knocks it out of the park! 
Absolutely love the color and simplicity of it.

Super awesome man! HNGD!

philip


----------



## Randy (Jan 10, 2014)

You own literally the three nicest Deans I've ever seen in my life.

They could learn a thing or two from you about what features they should be offering in the first place.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jan 10, 2014)

wow that's a super nice looking guitar. I've always been kind of turned off by the Xenocide graphic, but this looks really awesome. I can't say I'm the biggest fan of the headstock shape, but I'll take it over the giant wing headstock any day of the week.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 10, 2014)

Randy said:


> You own literally the three nicest Deans I've ever seen in my life.
> 
> They could learn a thing or two from you about what features they should be offering in the first place.



Yeah Randy, I've told them they need to release more superstrats and things to fight the perception they have as peddlers of "Xtreme" shaped guitars. They do listen but change takes time. You should see the cringes people get on their faces when I tell them I play custom Deans. I always have to be like "dude, I used to feel that way too based on their import Dime models, but check this out [busts out one of mine]", and then the perceptions change immediately. 



Daf57 said:


> That purple is major eye candy!! Super cool, man, big congrats!!





Blood Tempest said:


> Nick, you have quite the habit of specing amazing looking guitars. Great work on this order, once again. Incredible! VERY HAPPY NGD!!!



Thanks dudes!



patata said:


> Sexay.
> How can one get a CS dean?



Contact the authorized Dean dealer of your choice with the specs youd like, and they can make it happen.



Sdrizis89 said:


> Beautiful guitar! HNGD! Are you leaving the blaze or going pickup crazy?



The Blaze actually sounds GREAT in this guitar, so I will leave it in for a bit. But inevitably I'm going to want a BKP. Thinking the ceramic Nailbomb in this one, as that slays in mahogany neck guitars.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 10, 2014)

Amazing finish!


----------



## Aris_T (Jan 10, 2014)

Your Dean customs keep getting more awesome and cannot I imagine where you'll go with the fourth! 

HNGD!


----------



## AxeHappy (Jan 10, 2014)

Even my lady friend thinks it's ....ing sexy. 

....ing awesome man.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 10, 2014)

AxeHappy said:


> Even my lady friend thinks it's ....ing sexy.
> 
> ....ing awesome man.





Aris_T said:


> Your Dean customs keep getting more awesome and cannot I imagine where you'll go with the fourth!
> 
> HNGD!



Thanks dudes. Yeah I'll get a 4th one eventually but I'm going to cool down for a little bit first. I have too many guitars at the moment


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 10, 2014)

How long was the wait for yours? They're the first Deans I've ever seen and thought "yeah, I could see myself owning something like that."


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 10, 2014)

jephjacques said:


> How long was the wait for yours? They're the first Deans I've ever seen and thought "yeah, I could see myself owning something like that."



Every Dean I've custom ordered for myself has taken 3-4 months. This one I ordered in late September. Seeing as you're in Boston, you should come by and I'll let you check this thing out


----------



## Andrenighthound (Jan 10, 2014)

I love the color. Amazing! What country is this guitar made? Would you mind telling me if this guitar is well over 2k? Would love to get a custom dean.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 11, 2014)

Andrenighthound said:


> I love the color. Amazing! What country is this guitar made? Would you mind telling me if this guitar is well over 2k? Would love to get a custom dean.



Yeah it was made in their USA custom shop in Tampa, Florida. You can PM me for details about the price, I'd rather not discuss in a NGD thread.


----------



## shupe13 (Jan 11, 2014)

Badass man!


----------



## s4tch (Jan 11, 2014)

Insane top and finish. It's a bit weird how large the trem route is around the bridge, but other than that, it's one perfect looking guitar. It's so vibrant, I bet it's alive. :up:


----------



## vinniemallet (Jan 11, 2014)

This is amazing. NGD


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 11, 2014)

s4tch said:


> Insane top and finish. It's a bit weird how large the trem route is around the bridge, but other than that, it's one perfect looking guitar. It's so vibrant, I bet it's alive. :up:



Yeah my other 2 dont have that visible trem route. Its because it was routed for an Original Floyd Rose but instead they used a Floyd Rose Pro. It doesnt bother me, but if it ever does I can just put an OFR in there like my other two have.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 14, 2014)

Update: installed a ceramic Nailbomb in the bridge of this tonight. Sounds amazing as expected. The stock Blaze really held its own admirably, but the NB is way tighter and punchier. Stoked! This one is tuned ADGCFAD FWIW.


----------



## Andrenighthound (Jan 14, 2014)

What's the scale length on that beauty? what size low a do you have on there?


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 14, 2014)

Andrenighthound said:


> What's the scale length on that beauty? what size low a do you have on there?



It's a 25.5" scale and I use Elixir NanoWeb 10-46+60 strings. Elixirs have slightly more tension than normal strings.


----------



## Svava (Jan 14, 2014)

decreebass said:


> I'm sure the bridge tones are killer though, but I needs me some squishy fat neck tones for Petrucci-esque solos
> 
> EDIT: My neck tones must be like this:



Sometimes you say wonderful things....


----------



## Imalwayscold (Jan 15, 2014)

That is absoloutley stunning! It's pretty funny that you: 3 RC guitars are aesthetically pleasing than any I've seen Rusty himself with  . How about a shot of the 3 together?


----------



## Nag (Jan 15, 2014)

lol, for you getting a FR Pro is a con, I'd kill to get one on my guitars 

HNGD !


----------



## Carvinkook (Jan 15, 2014)

Congrats on the NGD! All I can Say is SEXY!!


----------



## Qweklain (Jan 15, 2014)

zimbloth said:


> Well the thing is its my custom guitar I designed, its not for sale, so it doesn't really matter that it only has a bridge pickup  I love neck pickups too but with this one just wanted a simple riff machine. My other 2 have neck pickups, so obviously they can do whatever


OWNED .

That violet almost makes it look like it's glowing. Probably the best hue of purple I have ever seen on a guitar. Awesome choice!


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 15, 2014)

Nagash said:


> lol, for you getting a FR Pro is a con, I'd kill to get one on my guitars
> 
> HNGD !



Its not a bad thing, the bridge is working out great. I was just being honest that its not what I was expecting or asked for. But now that ive had a chance to play with it I love it 



Imalwayscold said:


> That is absoloutley stunning! It's pretty funny that you: 3 RC guitars are aesthetically pleasing than any I've seen Rusty himself with  . How about a shot of the 3 together?



Yeah I dont even really think of them as Rusty Cooley guitars, just more of my own style but with that body shape. I definitely need to take a group picture though, good idea!



Qweklain said:


> OWNED .
> 
> That violet almost makes it look like it's glowing. Probably the best hue of purple I have ever seen on a guitar. Awesome choice!



Every time I open the case I feel warm inside


----------



## Eclipse (Jan 15, 2014)

Pretty colors!


----------



## madloff (Jan 16, 2014)

Beautiful! That top is insane. Still patiently waiting for the family photo


----------



## teamSKDM (Jan 16, 2014)

Good god thats gorgeous
my only gripe with rc7s is the headstock .. It needs to be reversed ! Man gorgeous call on that neck as well. Gorgeous.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 16, 2014)

teamSKDM said:


> Good god thats gorgeous
> my only gripe with rc7s is the headstock .. It needs to be reversed ! Man gorgeous call on that neck as well. Gorgeous.



They can do it reversed but I prefer standard inline like my Ibanez stuff.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 16, 2014)

It's crazy how much better that looks than a standard RC7 once you lost the wonky neck pickup.

HNGD!


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 16, 2014)

A lot of people have asked for a "Family Photo", so here you go! The lighting in this room is kind of dark so the finishes dont look as vibrant as usual, but its the best I could for the moment


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 21, 2014)

After playing my RC7 violet a ton over the last week in my studio, and writing some new tunes with it, its now obvious to me it is the best playing guitar I've ever had the fortune of experiencing. My other 2 have the same necks and are a joy too, but theres something about this mahogany/paduak oiled neck that just feels and sounds a hint better than the maple to me. Maybe the Floyd Rose Pro makes a difference than the Original Floyd? Shrug.

This one has sustain like a Parker Fly, which for those of you familiar with knows what that means.


----------

